# P0500 Speed Sensor, Replace Whole Cluster?



## Maxima97 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima showing a P0500 error. I believe that the P0500 speed sensor error is a pretty common one. My speedometer and instrument cluster works fine. However the check engine light keeps coming on showing the P0500 error. The wires were checked a couple of months ago to make sure that the error wasn't just a result of a faulty connection. Today I brought it to a mechanic to get the speed sensor changed. This afternoon the mechanic changed the estimate from 190 to 550. He claims that often the speed sensor error requires a change of the whole cluster not just the speed sensor. Is this the case? Should I leap to getting the whole cluster replaced? 

thanks,
Michael


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if your whole cluster worked fine with the code showing when it drove in, then do NOT replace the cluster.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You can replace JUST the speedo head. We replace these at our dealership often. We never replace the speed sensor though!


----------

